# I wanted to write a song about you



## Deleted member 56014 (Dec 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2014)

I thought this poignant...Many struggle to find the words to say, trying to express an emotion that defies explanation...The pain and longing feels to big to put into words. You did it though, without sounding cliche.I like that you kept the word"saudades"--makes this feel more original.  Thanks for posting this melancholy poem.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## PiP (Dec 13, 2014)

Is saudade an integral part of Portuguese folk poetry which translates to a feeling of yearning and melancholy, as in a lyrical-poem? Could you liken it to Fado, perhaps? The yearning and despair behind your words I could imagine Maritza singing this.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Dec 14, 2014)

First of all I'm no expert in words whatsoever, I will try to do my best explaining it.
Yes and yes. Saudade is a very powerful word and I believe its power comes with the context. I can say something like, "I have saudades of eating a certain food" but it's not like you are melancholic or nostalgic about it, you just miss eating that food. We use it everyday, it's pretty common, yet only some are really "real", if you know what I mean.
I hope I made that clear, and thank you both for the critics.


----------



## xlwoo (Dec 14, 2014)

why about me? just kidding. I like it.


----------



## escorial (Dec 14, 2014)

did feel like lyrics at times...kind of crossed over..cool


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Dec 14, 2014)

@Firemajic It's hard to find the right words to express what we feel, at least for me. Sometimes, even if I write what I feel, it seems like what I'm writing is nothing new and is some cliché, that really pisses me off.

Thank you!


----------



## PiP (Dec 14, 2014)

bspn said:


> Saudade is a very powerful word and I believe its power comes with the context. I can say something like, "I have saudades of eating a certain food" but it's not like you are melancholic or nostalgic about it, you just miss eating that food. We use it everyday, it's pretty common, yet only some are really "real", if you know what I mean.



So Saudade is a craving... I have saudades for chocolate when I'm on a diet?


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you escorial . As I said, I don't know where this fits  I just wrote.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes and no, depends on the context. I guess you have like different "kinds" of "saudades". You may feel "saudades" of a food as you said but it's not the same as feeling "saudades" of a person. You may feel nostalgic, or feel despair because you can't eat it now, but it's not the same kind of nostalgia or despair you would feel for a person.
We use it often but we know what "kind" of "saudades" a person is referring to when we speak about it. 

I hope I'm explaining it good, because I don't want to mislead you.


----------

